# Angeln in der Dom. Rep.



## henrywilts (8. September 2006)

Hallo!

Wir fahren Ende des Jahres in die Dom. Rep. genauer gesagt in die Nähe von Rio San Juan (Nordküste). |supergri 

In den Hotelbeschreibungen stand auch "Angeltouren vor Ort buchbar". 

Hat einer das da schon mal gemacht? Also so eine Tour?

Ich hatte letztes Jahr in Kenia mal so ein Big Game gemacht, das war echt langweilig. Wir wurden über das Meer geschippert und durften nix machen außer uns zu sonnen. Gefangen haben wir dann auch nichts (as aber auch nichts macht, wenn man denn angeln darf).

Wenn das ähnlich abläuft, dann würde ich mir so eine Tour kneifen. Wenigstens mal 'n bisschen a aktiv angeln müsste schon drin sein.

Ciao

Frank


----------



## ullsok (8. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Dom. Rep.*

Hallo Frank,

die Big Game Touren in der Dom Rep laufen im Prinzip ähnlich ab wie in Kenia oder sonstwo auf der Welt  

Natürlich kann es ab und zu sein, dass man auch was fängt bzw. den Fisch rausziehen darf :m 

Ich würde auf jeden fall mit dem Anbieter am Hotel verhandeln - im vergangenen Jahr konnte ich in Punta Cana die Halbtages Touren (4 Std) für unter 200 USD bekommen (alleine auf dem Boot).

Hier findest du auch Infos (ist aber sehr teuer):
http://www.mikesmarina.info/


----------



## henrywilts (9. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Dom. Rep.*

Hallo!

Danke für den Link. Ist wirklich teuer. Mal sehen was es vor Ort gibt.

Ich hatte mal einen "Werbefilm" von BigGame gesehen, da sind die halt nicht nur übers Meer gedüst, sondern haben auch ab und zu "mehr oder weniger" gepilkt. Sowas suche ich halt.

Ciao

Frank


----------



## ullsok (9. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Dom. Rep.*



henrywilts schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen "Werbefilm" von BigGame gesehen, da sind die halt nicht nur übers Meer gedüst, sondern haben auch ab und zu "mehr oder weniger" gepilkt. Sowas suche ich halt.



Zum "Jigging" mußt du wohl eher Richtung Asien gehen |rolleyes


----------



## saily (9. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Dom. Rep.*

Hi,

die Touren mit den Hotelbooten kannst du in PuntaCana genauso wie fast überall auf der Welt komplett knicken.
Echtes BigGame findet dort nicht statt - war selber im RIU vor Ort und hab mich selber auch mal verlocken lassen#q - war nur 
Touriverarsche.

Wenn du echtes BigGame willst musst du zu den darauf spezialisierten Booten gehen. Die wirst du an den Preisen auch leicht erkennen-unter 500Euro am Tag kannst du vergessen. Zur richtigen Zeit ist die DomRep gar kein so schlechtes Ziel auf Sail Marlin oder Thuna.
Nähere Infos findest du unter www.big-game-board.de .
Dort gibt es einen Moderator der sein Big Game Boot in Punta Cana liegen hat. Dort kann dir sicher geholfen werden...

Tight Lines

saily#h


----------



## melis (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Dom. Rep.*

Wie sieht es mit Brandungsangeln aus? Oder in einem kleinen See/Fluss. Ist es erlaubt, oder wo bekomme ich Informationen? War auf der Seite vom Auswertigem Amt habe aber nichts gefunden.


----------

